# What is the Best Speedcube on a Budget?



## Cubeologist (Nov 25, 2015)

I hope that it's ok to post here still, it's been a while. I thought this might help out some newer cubers looking for a cheap puzzle.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Nov 25, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> I hope that it's ok to post here still, it's been a while. I thought this might help out some newer cubers looking for a cheap puzzle.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbIrN-Nvz0s



great vid! your videos just get better and better.


----------

